# grass stains



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any tips for removing grass stains from paws. I took Rocco out this morning & we had frost last night, the grass was covered in it. when we came in I noticed his paws were green!








I didn't want to give him a bath because he just had one a couple days ago.
I just washed his feet but, It didn't remove the stain completely.
Any suggestions?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Lisa -- do you have any kind of waterless shampoo - like Chris Christsensen's Show Off? I don't know if it work on grass stains or not. Good luck.

Show Off


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Just wondering if anyone has any tips for removing grass stains from paws. I took Rocco out this morning & we had frost last night, the grass was covered in it. when we came in I noticed his paws were green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try a little dawn dishwashing soap.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i just use a little soap and water and that usually takes care of the grass stains. maybe try washing them twice. grass can be so hard to get out of their little paws


----------

